# Microsoft To Rebrand Next Version Of Internet Explorer



## Kreth (Dec 21, 2004)

*Microsoft To Rebrand Next Version Of Internet Explorer*
*Software giant responds to customer issues*

*REDMOND, Wash. - Dec. 21, 2004* - Microsoft Corp. today reported tremendous user response to ongoing security exploits involving Microsoft® Internet Explorer and cited product dissatisfaction as the reason for a branding change. Included with the next Microsoft operating system (code-named Longhorn), and tentatively available for download as early as 2nd quarter 2005, the new brand for the ubiquitous browser will be Microsoft® Infinite Exploits.
"We wanted the brand name to accurately reflect the online experience of our customers," said Yusuf Mehdi, director of marketing in the application and Internet client group at Microsoft. "We hope that our open and honest approach in our branding will encourage our customers to continue choosing Microsoft products."

*User Comments Echo Study Results*

Microsoft has received a significant amount of feedback through customer surveys regarding the brand change.

"Finally, my browser name will accurately represent the continuing exploits found in its code," said Michael Russo, Davenport NY. "I always thought Internet Explorer was a bit of a misnomer when my browser was continually being hijacked."

"I'll be downloading it as soon as it comes out, " commented Amanda Farrell, Daytona Beach, FL. "I don't really know how to install anything else."

Founded in 1975, Microsoft (NASDAQ "MSFT") is the worldwide leader in software for personal computers. The company offers a wide range of products and services for business and personal use, each designed with the mission of making it easier and more enjoyable for people to take advantage of the full power of personal computing every day.

Microsoft, Internet Explorer, Infinite Exploits, and Windows are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corp. in the United States and/or other countries.

Other product and company names herein may be trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## raedyn (Dec 21, 2004)

as if changing the NAME will improve upon the weaknesses in the software they've written.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2004)

I've switched to Mozilla Firefox because of the problems with IE (and Netscape) and thus far have been happy with it... best of all NO POPUPS even without a pop-up killer.

p.s. mods this thread should best be moved to Computer Room :wink1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2004)

(Note: link not totally viewable to IE users.....)


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't waste your time with MS browsers - what's it called?  Infinitely Exploited?  Is that it?

 Download Mozilla's Firefox.  It's FAR more secure and just plain works better.  And it's open-source, so there are tons of people working on making it work well, like Unix/Linux.

 You can block images from certain domains, too, so you can block out many (not all) ads polluting your screen.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Dec 22, 2004)

It's cute to see how many people in this thread actually thought the post starting it was serious.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, just a couple of years ago when I was talking trash about IE and I still do, everyone just looked at me and or stated, but you have to use IE because so many websites optimize for IE specific code. Otherwise you can not visit or use the internet.

Personaly I think it blows. Yet, my work has it becuase it is free and comes on every computer/laptop. Common Office Enviroment and all that stuff.

Changing the name, will help as most people do not do the research, and it will confuse the masses.


----------

